# Can anyone give any info on how much this broken tormach 440 might be worth?



## Johnnandre223 (Jan 11, 2021)

I’m looking at this tormach 440 cnc mill I’m interested in buying just the machine no stand or chip try im wondering if anyone know ballpark value as I haven’t been able to find any info on pricing


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jan 11, 2021)

Is it known what is wrong with it? Which year is it? How heavy is the use on it? 

New unit 5000 USD. Used say 8 year old unit around 2500 USD max - same unit broken unknown condition maybe max 1000? If spindle is dead and some other damage say to the board it could be just few hundred. 

Check on FB Tormach group. 

You may have better luck selling this on auction - some people go crazy on these and would pay a lot of used broken Tormach.


----------



## Johnnandre223 (Jan 12, 2021)

Ok thanks I found it on the Facebook tormach group for sale I’m thinking about buying it as a project mill he was asking 4500 usd for the mill with the stand, chip tray, pathpilot but he is willing to sell just the mill from what I saw there is a good amount of damage to the control box and the back of the mill. He said that it fell backwards onto the concrete floor and that’s what caused the damage


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jan 12, 2021)

4500 USD? LOL I would just get a new one for 500 more  I guess some people are OK with Tormach charging 600 for chip tray and 800 for sheet metal stand. 

Which year is it? Is it 2020? 

If it fell backwards or any other fall there could be damage to the screws and other components depends on how it fell. Also there could be expensive damage to the components in the control box. These control components are not difficult to crack. 

Does the mill still work? Can he show it working? Is the damage cosmetic only on the box or is there a need to replace components.

Imagine if chip tray is 600 how much the new controller is.


----------



## Johnnandre223 (Jan 12, 2021)

The price is really high but he is willing to lower it quite a bit also some of the screws, oil ports and other small parts are damaged or just broke off and there is damage inside the controller a few areas got smashed or completely broke off inside and the control box got ripped off the column here’s a list of what’s broken


----------



## Janger (Jan 12, 2021)

Sounds like it was dropped off a truck or something. Walk.


----------



## SirJohn (Jan 12, 2021)

Stay away from this deal, nothing but a headache


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jan 12, 2021)

If can be seen running I would take a chance of it with say max $1000 - all in, chip tray, stand etc. In the worst case I can part it out and recover most of my money. Or in other worst case I can use working parts of it and make "franken mill". It is risky without very careful inspection, there could be hidden damage. It feels you did not inspect in person. 

I agree with Janger - its a risky proposal and with SirJohn that it may be a lot of headache. 

Note machine was moved into a shop - so someone got it, then it was dropped. If it was indeed minor damage new owner would have fixed it himself. If it was a moving company that dropped it then they would hire local machinist to fix it. It is possible someone is too lazy to fix it or something like that but feels fishy. 

I did get a machine before that was tipped on the side (or front) - I was not there to see it but was told that was the damage cause. It had far less damage being dropped on the concrete (or tipped) and it was a 2000lbs+ machine. I paid about 20% of new price or less.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jan 13, 2021)

Oh good, the chip pan was saved


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jan 13, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> Oh good, the chip pan was saved



Its a 600 USD part!


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 13, 2021)

For parts, to part it out, the owner can probably get 2000$ for the parts if he was willing to put the effort into disassembling it.  he'd be left with a pile of junk to dispose and maybe 40 hours of millwrighting.  The spindle is about a $1000 part.

BUT

I wouldn't waste my money on a machine that likely will never run again, let alone cut a straight line.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jan 13, 2021)

Parts may be worth 2000 but there is time to take it apart and fees to sell it not to mention a long time you may have to wait for a sale (years).


----------

